
Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey on edit button: 'We'll probably never do it' - jawns
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/15/21066815/twitter-edit-button-jack-dorsey-says-no
======
mikece
It makes sense given what the Twitter architecture is doing. I would be happy
with a "Delete and put the contents of this tweet back into draft mode" like
Mastodon has: this would speed the ability to perform the same basic effect of
editing.

